# Satellite TV



## 110515 (Mar 11, 2008)

Having purchased a motorhome from Germany there is a self seeking Oyster dish on the roof plus TV and box. It worked perfectly in Germany but I can't get a station over here. I've been told that a sky box would solve the problem. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

What satellite did it pick up in Germany? Was it Astra 1?

By the sound of it you have a receiver as you picked up something, that receiver should pick up more satellites.

What do you want to watch? If you want all of BBC 1 and 2, ITV 1 and 2 Channel 4 and 5 then yes you would probably go for a Sky box.

Take a look at this site

http://www.satelliteforcaravans.co.uk/

Good luck

Steve


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

OOh this is interesting, as ...

I just asked a satellite bod, and he said that all a satellite dish does is find the satellite, but it finds the satellite that the reciever tell it to. 

But maybe not, the plot thickens.






like my gravy 8O


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

hope yours is a digital and not analogue
are oyster was analogue that could not be converted
had to bin the whole lot and changed it for a camos dome :x :x 
very happy with camos but wallet was very light for a while !!!
good luck
sure there will be someone along soon with lots of techie help
they are fantastic on here
cheers
drew


----------

